# Large cats



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Are there any large cats left in the ohio river havent caught anything of size in 3 yrs


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

They are there but few and far between in certain parts of the river. The Ohio/KY line has been hit hard by the commercial fisherman. The Ohio/WV border produces some very nice fish as both states don't allow commercial fishing.


----------



## JSC (Jun 3, 2008)

Heres 2 from last weekend..!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Nice pics,,,, nice fatties!
Evidently,,,, I missed your 'story'?


I just called Reddibait,,,, Beaver Pa, & they said that "it's after spawn time".
Somehow,,, I gotta find the time to get down there.


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

Very NICE!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Nice pics! Bait, location?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WE couldn't find any,,,,,,,,,,,, 'BIG ONES' that is.
We hit a Pa feeder yesterday afternoon till dark. 
Stopped in to ReddiBait for fatheads, gills & skipjacks.
We caught 6-7 channels, white bass, drum, one walleye & even some mooneyes on worms.
Everything under 15".
Another catfisherman walked into the bait shop & wanted the LARGEST of baits! He bought 6- 12" frozen skipjacks & a 1/2 dozen 4"-6" live suckers!
I wanted to follow him to 'THE SPOT'!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Large baits large fish.......... usually!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fishdealer04 said:


> They are there but few and far between in certain parts of the river. The Ohio/KY line has been hit hard by the commercial fisherman. The Ohio/WV border produces some very nice fish as both states don't allow commercial fishing.


Maybe this is a new-be question, but by "commercial" do you mean those pulling fish for resale to pay lakes? If so, and Kentucky is odd state out, is it worth mounting a campaign to pressure state legislators to change the law?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

RiparianRanger said:


> Maybe this is a new-be question, but by "commercial" do you mean those pulling fish for resale to pay lakes? If so, and Kentucky is odd state out, is it worth mounting a campaign to pressure state legislators to change the law?


Yea commercial in terms of pulling fish out for meat sales or for paylakes. Mainly in our area it is for paylakes. The fight has been going on for years with the KY DNR, Legislators, ODNR, tournament fisherman, commercial fisherman, etc... We got some restrictions put in but it's still not enough.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> Yea commercial in terms of pulling fish out for meat sales or for paylakes. Mainly in our area it is for paylakes. The fight has been going on for years with the KY DNR, Legislators, ODNR, tournament fisherman, commercial fisherman, etc... We got some restrictions put in but it's still not enough.


the State game & fish folks just are NOT inforcing the law that is on the books. sad to say it looks like Wv. water is where you have to head for decent size catfish from now on!!


----------

